# Playing with fire



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

If this is the wrong place please move it, and maybe this is an old beat to death topic, but….

I don't think I am over stepping my bounds when I say people on this site are playing with fire. I have seen many projects that are decorated with trade marked college logos. Bad idea unless you have really deep pockets and can either afford the licensing fees or the judgements when you land in court.

The projects are cool, well built and I am sure sell well. The problem is, a hobby woodworker selling things at a craft sale, or on etsy, or on ebay, is not going to be able to afford the fees.

Here is one example how a college feels about the situation. See number 6 specifically
http://www.licensing.arizona.edu/faqs.php

Here is how the University of Oregon feels about it.
http://uomarketing.com/licensing/policy/

University of Oregon does not even own their own duck logo and have to license it (scroll to the bottom)
http://uomarketing.com/licensing/policy/

They don't take this lightly 
http://www.asu.edu/counsel/brief/trademark.html#appendix3

My question is why would someone do this, when the item quality stands by itself? A perfect example is the magnetic bottle opener in the gallery. A great item that does not need the college logo.

You might never get caught, you might never have to worry about it, but why take the chance?


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Probably because no one is mass marketing them and making a profit big enough to make a college care.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with Nate. It may sound like a small deal - one person who may make a couple of items for sale but you run the VERY REAL chance of problems. Personally, I would never make anything for sale associated with college or professional sports except for my own use. I guess it is up the individual person to make their own decision about it but to me it just isn't worth it.


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

I sell tons of Mizzou stuff. I own the licencing right to the MU emblem. It doesn't cost that much to get the licence.


----------

